# how on earth did this guy win on



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

an older 928 t-cube without a tapered steerer and bb30 in a sprint?l\:shocked: 


Michael Matthews (Australia) during his title-winning ride

Photo: © Luca Bettini


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

The bike doesn't make the cyclist! It may help... but the motor is the big key!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

It's the engine that drives the train. Most people think it's the latest and greatest bike, but if you're not in tip top shape, that shiny engine is worthless.


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

He compensated with the killer sunglasses.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Breathe-Right nasal strip...FTW!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Don't let the price and "outdated" technology of the T-Cube fool ya. It's still a killer race bike with a plenty stiff drive train.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Celeste reduces vertical stiffness and lateral compliance to create a superior machine.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the sunglasses, nasal strip and celeste paint definitely gave him the edge, along with the knee high socks..lol


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe it's really a 'traut.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I see Mapei cubes.....


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just goes to show How Good the Aussies are!!!!  they can win on anything :thumbsup: 

And that BB30 is just another markety tool to suck money out of the cycling public 

Twiggy73


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I see Mapei cubes.....


Mapei is a co-sponsor of Team Jayco Skins, and was also sponsoring the championships.
Mapei left top level team sponsoring over ethical issues, but have continued to sponsor events and athlete programmes that are strictly antidoping.

---

On BB30: As long as Campagnolo is offering press-in cups for the system we're ok.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here is the 2010 Norwegian Road Racing Championships silver medalist Christer Rake. The ox who won rode a Cervélo, but it was probably not the bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm shocked!. He must be on drugs


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Interesting. I didn't know Joker Bianchi had upgraded to the 928SL. They were also riding the T-Cube.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

from another site stated that the riders had "cracked" their t-cube" frames and switched over to mono's..


----------

